# Cody the journey..have at him.. pic heavy



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is his start point...

He stands at 15hh, don't expect that will change much, and has 7.5" of bone. He weighs in, taped at, 1079 pounds, that will change, he needs both muscle and bone.

Here are the closest you get to conformation shots, feel free to pull him apart.




































Love the "Excuse me" look











Then I put some tack on him and did some in hand work, very responsive, very laid back, seems like a really nice guy so far. He has a reasonably free walk his jog looks short, but I didn't actually ask much of him today. Oh, yes I know we have some tack fitting issues to sort out, but that is what I had to hand for today.



















Here are his teeth, kind of difficult to get good shots on your own, what do you guess his age at?



















Look what they did to his mane










I already like this guy.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I will not pull this little teddy bear apart! I like his rear, I don't like his neck and I am in love with his stuffed animal cuteness face! Overall a nice horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He is a teddy bear, and such a shame that he doesn't have a neck, but maybe we can build him one:lol:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

He looks like such a sweetie!!! I just love his little head. So adorable.

What breed? QH?

Did they cut his tail too? Poor dude!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*Squeals* I love him! Personally, I would roach the mane and start fresh. 

He looks to have a nice, solid build. If I'm being nitpicky, his tail is set pretty high, and his hocks may be a tad straight.


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

What a little sweetheart! I just wanna hug him!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

holy fuzzzzzzz! i cant pick him apart at all! hes too dang cute! i cant wait to see him when hes all shed out and has some muscle tone!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> He looks like such a sweetie!!! I just love his little head. So adorable.
> 
> What breed? QH?
> 
> Did they cut his tail too? Poor dude!


He is a registered QH, but I haven't even seen his papers yet, let alone got hold of them. Yes his tail has been cut, I need to unwrap it and see what we have left, I'm kind of scared to:shock:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

One more pic,I like this one, I think it was my favorite from yesterday.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's too cute to pick apart! The "bling" looks good on him. He looks embaressed to have pink on his tail, doesn't he? Hope his mane grows in quickly-that is a shame.


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww, he is so cute and looks to be a sweetheart!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> He's too cute to pick apart! The "bling" looks good on him. He looks embaressed to have pink on his tail, doesn't he? Hope his mane grows in quickly-that is a shame.


He doesn't get to keep that bling, that is Emmy's bling, but I do have something that I think will look awesome on him:wink:

I need to take that off of him, the pink will bleed and he will have a pink tail!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cody has a family, any thoughts?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

How did that happen to his mane? I must have missed something here lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Somebody with a pair of scissors:twisted: He had a load of burrs in there and they cut them out, I would have left them, and taken them out when it got warm enough to be messing about, but Oh well it will grow back.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh my!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Casey02 said:


> Oh my!



I hope that's a good Oh My! :lol::lol:

ETA, Oh I get it, Oh my for his mane, not for Cody


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha yes for the mane not Cody, he is a cute little fuzz


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

fuzz is right:lol:

Anyone see anything on his pedigree


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I guess him to be around 12 years old. Do you know?




Golden Horse said:


> fuzz is right:lol:
> 
> Anyone see anything on his pedigree


Well, Doc Bar... & Bugs Alive I'd assume is one more gen. back? Is he suppose to be a little barrel pony? :lol:

Love the "Excuse me" face.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I found out this today



> Well bred little guy you have there. Half brother to 4 time World Champion rope horse! In all honesty, Blue Boy Doc breeding is pretty normal up here. Greg lost him just last winter and until then he was still covering mares at 29.
> 
> The Bugs alive breeding is running blood. A bunch of the barrel horses go back to this. Smarty Glo was a pretty good little horse if I remember correctly. And of course lots of Doc Bar and King breeding.
> 
> Once he builds up some muscle he should somewhat resemble a tank.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> I guess him to be around 12 years old. Do you know?
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/cody-journey-have-him-pic-heavy-150866/page3/#ixzz2IwUV1gZw


You didn't happen to see that on the pedigree did you haha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a big clue, but it makes me feel better, so many people have guessed him as being ancient


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

Soo cute. Love how he has two pink hoofs in the front and two black in the back!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Horserunner said:


> Soo cute. Love how he has two pink hoofs in the front and two black in the back!



Poor boy is uglier than I thought, that would be pink at the back, and black in the front.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Casey02 said:


> You didn't happen to see that on the pedigree did you haha


Actually no! I just glanced at a few names and thought "barrel horse" :lol:





> It's a big clue, but it makes me feel better, so many people have guessed him as being ancient


So he is 13? His teeth look exactly right for it, I wouldn't guess he was ancient at all. But I've been guessing teeth for a WHILE...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here we go, better looking bling for Cody


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden, is this a new horse you acquired? If so, how did you come about getting him? What do you plan on doing with him?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The story is here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/meet-new-guy-150581/ Chevaux


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good - I knew I was missing something just not what (happens to me frequently). Thanks.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just a final update, Cody was sold just before my accident, and is now being loved on by a family, he scrubbed up well didn't he.


----------

